# Gapps boot into recovery



## Deathtoal (Jul 15, 2012)

Every set of gapps I use on my Nexus 7 boot into recovery every single time. I've used 7/26, 7/23, justin's, formula 84's, and so on. The only one that even lets the ROM boot is formula 84's custom, but his regular gapps cause it to boot into recovery. Any idea what's wrong here? I'd sincerely appreciate any help as I'd like to avoid having the stock rom/kernel on here.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

So what your are saying is that if you have any form of gapps installed it boots straight into recovery when your just trying to boot into system? If that is the case I have a feeling that is isn't gapps actually doing that sounds more bootloader/boot image issue possibly. but since it is booting into recovery might as well make a backup and flash a clean install of a ROM and kernel and see if it actually does boot correctly without gapps every time.


----------



## Deathtoal (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, I've tried that and sadly it's only when I flash gapps that it boots to recovery. Every ROM I flash boots fine without gapps. Oh well, I may try CWM to see if it was TWRP making issues.... Thanks for the reply, though!


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

That's really weird man, idk but yea that's what I would try next, what method did you use to flash the recovery image? I know there are other issues like some people can't get to it from the boot loader at all, but seems like if it was flashed wrong it simply wouldn't work. Idk hopefully that solves the issue.


----------



## Deathtoal (Jul 15, 2012)

I used ADB to push the recovery image. Apparently it must have been TWRP. Through CWM on there and I can flash all day long. As much as I don't like CWM, it's a sigh of relief.  Thanks for helping, man.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

ADB to push the recovery? I guarantee it's not TWRP that's causing the issue you're experiencing.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah you should be flashing a recovery in fastboot/bootloader screen on device.


----------



## Deathtoal (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah I suppose I meant to say fast boot. I'm still very new to this terminology. Sorry for the confusion.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dick Ripple (Jan 14, 2012)

I had the same problem yesterday......I flashed clockwork and all is well. Sucks cause all the backups I made were in TWRP.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

So it's twrp causing this issue. Thanks! I was trying to install a ROM this morning and couldn't because it kept going straight back to recovery. Only ROM's with GAPPS included would boot. I'm glad I read this thread. Commence to installing CWM.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I flashed Codename Android from TWRP last week. It doesn't have gApps included in the rom.

Great rom BTW.


----------

